# příklad



## Linni

Mohli byste se prosím pokusit přeložit následující věty do angličtiny? 

Na základní škole mě v hodinách fyziky nejvíce bavily různé výpočty pomocí vzorců.
(Já vím - ta věta zní dost divně, ale mně jde spíš o překlad jednotlivých slov...)
= (v AJ?)


V matematice počítáme množství početních příkladů.
= ?


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Mohli byste se prosím pokusit přeložit následující věty do angličtiny?
> 
> Na základní škole mě v hodinách fyziky nejvíce bavily různé výpočty pomocí vzorců.
> (Já vím - ta věta zní dost divně, ale mně jde spíš o překlad jednotlivých slov...)
> = (v AJ?)


In physics classes at elementary school, I enjoyed computations with/using formulas most.


> V matematice počítáme množství početních příkladů.
> = ?


We solve a lot of arithmetical problems in math (AE) / maths (BE).


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> We solve a lot of arithmetical problems in math (AE) / maths (BE).


 
Můžu "problems" použít i v následující větě?:
V této učebnici se nachází celá řada příkladů na logaritmické funkce.


----------



## Jana337

Problem - spíše zapeklitější, exercise - přímočarý výpočet podle vzorce.

Jana


----------

